# For All Our Mayan Friends



## Andy M. (Dec 21, 2012)

Just For You!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 21, 2012)




----------



## MrsLMB (Dec 21, 2012)




----------



## pacanis (Dec 21, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> Just For You!


 
Hey, how were they to know?


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 21, 2012)

MrsLMB said:


>


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 21, 2012)

Thanks Andy!  I've been looking for a calendar I could just download and not create.


----------



## vitauta (Dec 21, 2012)

are you mayan, pf?  andy specified that the calendars are meant just for his mayan friends.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 21, 2012)

vitauta said:


> are you mayan, pf?  andy specified that the calendars are meant just for his mayan friends.



Where do you think ogres came from?


----------



## vitauta (Dec 22, 2012)

not california?


----------



## taxlady (Dec 22, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> Just For You!


Good one Andy.


----------

